# Looking for a group to join in OKC, OK



## Ottergame (Jun 3, 2004)

23 year old player looking for a D&D game to join in western OKC, I live in Yukon.  I would perfer to play somewhere else other than someone else's house if possible.

EDIT:  Please tell me how many players you have, their rough ages, and what house rules you play with.


----------



## TheGodPan (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Otter,

We have a group in OKC that has been playing on Saturday nights for about three years now.  There are three core members that have been here the whole time, but we've had a few players that have been with us about a year.  Currently we have 5 players, with a sixth coming back in the fall.  

We always play at my house in NW OKC...as far as house rules, we're not too rules intensive.  I have my computer of a brother that knows them all, but if we want to change something, we just vote on it, and reality changes so that the rule is forever used.  We cover the spectrum on roleplaying vs hack and slash...we get together at 6, play until about 12 or 1, and sometimes BS until late into the night.  We also play other games once in a while...namely Shadowrun, but we're thinking of doing some Mutants and Masterminds, or breaking out battletech.

Personallity wise, we're pretty laid back, love the story but sometimes get a little silly.  We're all over 21, with the majority of us being 24 or 25.  

I'm actually looking to get started in a second game as either player or DM.  

We have our own yahoo group you might check out. http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/hydrasfang/. If you're interested, give me an email...it's thegodpan@yahoo.com.  

Johannes


----------

